# XBox 360 a sign of the rapture



## ReformedWretch (Nov 22, 2005)

Lord have mercy

http://tinyurl.com/7gaoc

[Edited on 11-23-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## turmeric (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm sorry, that joke left me behind.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you seen the news about this thing? I am a big video game fan but this is just crazy. There are two versions. One costs 300 dollars the other 400. There are mass shortages, violence in lines, people camped out for several DAYS just to get one of these video game systems.

Now people are selling them on Ebay for thousands of dollars.

My mother said she saw grown men almost in tears when they didn't get one.

[Edited on 11-23-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm going to wait at least one year. To expensive. Half Life 2 is out on regular XBOX now.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 22, 2005)

They are saying that the PS3 may be 500 bucks. I will be down for two, one to sell on Ebay!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 22, 2005)

ps3 = better


----------



## tdowns (Nov 22, 2005)

*Me too!*



> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I'm going to wait at least one year. To expensive. Half Life 2 is out on regular XBOX now.



Good call, they always upgrade something (controllers last time) and by then the games are better and more of them.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2005)

I haven't heard the buzz about the newest systems... what are the big improvements?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

The 400 dollar machine comes with a hard drive, wireless controller, remote control, and is made for Hi-def TV's including coming with the Hi-Def wires. Go into any Best Buy, Gamestop, Electronic Botique to actually play one. The games look AMAZING but in al honesty none of the release titles intrest me at all.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)

It's alot of fun played perfect dark tonight at my best friends house noticeable improvements. But Im still waiting for the PS3 and Blu Ray!!!

blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

I want them both, but I will never act like people acted yesterday nor will or would I ever pay over the retail price.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 23, 2005)

thank heavens for my mediocrity at videogames, which dampened my motivation. I can't find myself paying $299 for an X Box of PS2.
But I do see myself paying $50 for computer games, that let me "Rule the World" :


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> But I do see myself paying $50 for computer games, that let me "Rule the World" :



For kicks, someone should contact the designers and tell them to build into one of those games the option of creating a theocratic state. That would be great!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 23, 2005)

The top price on Ebay for one was $10,600.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

lol Jeff, I was JUST coming here topost that!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll take two please.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

Wait until Christmas is closer and there are still none of them available. What will people pay then?


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Wait until Christmas is closer and there are still none of them available. What will people pay then?



One hundred BILLION dollars!


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> It's alot of fun played perfect dark tonight at my best friends house noticeable improvements. But Im still waiting for the PS3 and Blu Ray!!!
> 
> blade



I don't think Blu Ray will make much of a difference. There are no games currently on the market or in the close to near future that will be constrained by lack of space of a regular dual layer dvd.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 23, 2005)

Blah!I`m waiting for the PS3 and Nintendo Revolution.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)

Im not talking game storage I want my High Def DVD player!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you say, "Furbie?"

Give the Xbox two months and they will be sitting on the shelves again. Its that dreadful Christimas Rush.

I have to admit though, its a pretty amazing graphics box with all the added extras. I was in Target with my wife and there was an Xbox on display so that you could play it and it had "Call of Duty" on it. I'd never actually seen this. The gamepad vibrated when you shot the machine gun, and the graphics were unreal. I can see why people get hooked on them. I played for 5 minutes, and didn't even hear my wife there standing beside me breathing. I was too engrossed.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)

call of duty 2 is fun !!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

CoD 2 is possibly the best game on the system right now. King Kong is pretty good too but I have it on the PS2. I have to balance my time playing games and it is tough some times. I think I have a handle on it though.I want a 360 but I'll get it after Christmas.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)

the only reason I would go xbox is halo.


----------

